# 7.1.4 reaper routing windows



## Music_creator (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello everybody . I have the following question, can I physically bring 12 channels out of the Reaper by assigning each one to the selected monitor? I am currently working in 7.1 format without problems, but I would like to work in 7.1.4. I have two audio interfaces combined by adat that give a total of 20 outputs. However, I still cannot do so that I could direct sound from more than 8 channels. If someone can give me advice I would be grateful. So far I have a mapping inside the ripper of 20 output channels. But I can't hear them. My sound card focusrite scarlet 18i20 3 gen.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 3, 2021)

Reaper can do it, but it looks like more of a Scarlett setting. What are your ASIO settings inside of Reaper?


----------



## Music_creator (Dec 3, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> Reaper can do it, but it looks like more of a Scarlett setting. What are your ASIO settings inside of Reaper?


Thanks for the answer. Now the setup looks like this.


----------



## Joakim (Dec 3, 2021)

In the render dialogue you can type in the number of channels you want to render.

And if you are talking about playback from the DAW you can add more outputs if you go into routing on the master track.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it working with those settings? It looks correct to me.


----------



## Music_creator (Dec 4, 2021)

I added all the 12 channels to both the master and the track, but unfortunately, I still couldn't select more than 8 channels for rendering. Moreover, some plugins that have more channels than 8 are still displayed as 8 outputs. Therefore, I do not know, the problem is in Windows that cannot output more than 8 channels, in the audio interface, or in the Reaper.


----------



## Joakim (Dec 4, 2021)

Music_creator said:


> I added all the 12 channels to both the master and the track, but unfortunately, I still couldn't select more than 8 channels for rendering. Moreover, some plugins that have more channels than 8 are still displayed as 8 outputs. Therefore, I do not know, the problem is in Windows that cannot output more than 8 channels, in the audio interface, or in the Reaper.


As I said, you can type in the number of channels manually.






I'm not sure what you mean about the plugins though, where are they displayed as not having more than 8 outputs?

you can route a plugin to more channels using this button.





Your device settings show 20 channels so there shouldn't be a hardware or software limit outside of reaper.


----------



## Music_creator (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks for the answer! Please specify which audio interface do you have? I have two identical focusrite 18i20 3 gen, they are combined by adat. I did everything as in your screenshots, and unfortunately, I still cannot make more than 8 channels for rendering. And also I can not send more than 8 channels from the channels to the monitor I need. I assume that this is due to the fact that more than 4 stereo buses cannot be assigned to the focusrite control. You can see this in my screenshot. I see that perhaps the problem is that there are not enough physical outputs, and the adat does not work in this version. I could be wrong, and I would be grateful if you can comment on this situation.


----------



## Joakim (Dec 4, 2021)

You can not type a number into the channels list in the render settings?

Rendering multiple channels should work no matter if you have an audio interface or not.

You can use the ReaSurround plugin on the master track to quickly setup surround output.






The alternative ReaSurroundPan has preset for 7.1.4, but I've never used either of these in my workflow, so I won't be of much help apart from pointing you in the direction.


----------

